# DIY heated branch?



## HoppinOn (Jun 29, 2020)

I’m setting up a bioactive enclosure for golden tailed geckos and looking at a solution for a hot spot. 

It was suggested to me to make a PVC Branch with a heating cord inside it and cover the pipe with coco fibre/moss to make it look like a branch. 

Has anyone done this? Can I see how it looks? It’s not something that’s been easy to find on google


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 29, 2020)

Such a thing would be difficult to clean, but you could simply give it a generous coat of silicone, builder's adhesive or other adhesive then roll it in coco peat or whatever you wanted to use, then leave it to cure.


----------

